

Show HN: We have tested the LEAN approach and here's a game we made in 5 weeks - ocivelek
http://www.kixel.co

======
ocivelek
We have been doing agile development with a separate product management team
writing down user stories for us. But the issue of defining "completeness" has
been created a lot of frictions. While considering the development approach
for our new spin off game studio, we came across LEAN approach and we are
really proud of how much we could put in there within 5 weeks and we feel like
most of that effort has been put as in "working code".

LEAN approach not only helped us with the amount of visibility on the product
we are working on, but also re-shaped the way we think about "completeness" of
a feature. Result of the experiment: happier team, more code in production, 2
or 3 builds a day.

Strongly suggested for small teams, who have less to waste. That's what I wish
to share with friends working in startups around the globe.

------
david_shaw
Great presentation, and although I haven't played the game, it looks really
fun.

You guys should be very happy you came up with something that seems so cool in
_any_ amount of time; the fact that this was built in five weeks is, to me,
pretty mind-blowing.

It's great to see what motivated people can achieve when they set their minds
to it!

Do you have any further information regarding how you guys went about building
this? How big is your team? Were you working full-time during the last five
weeks?

~~~
ocivelek
We started with a single developer and an artist. And two weeks ago a GUI
developer joined the team. The team has been working full time on this.

How we did it? Well, we came up with a few leap of faith questions, like :
"Nowadays most football games are too complicated to play and if we build what
feels like arcade, people would enjoy playing it" and we started building
minimum thing which we can test if we were right or not. This is where we are
by the end of the 5th week :)

